# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Прошу оценить и высказать мнение...

## Серый Волк

*http://sport-moda.jino-net.ru/*

Жду отзывов уважаемых форумчан.

----------


## Botanig

что оценивать то?
Вам нужно приобрести платный домен в .ru например, а то так доверия не вызывает и уважения, что у вас денег нет на домен?

----------


## Серый Волк

> что оценивать то?


Как сделано оцените... А не мои материальные способности
А уж за платным хостингом дело не станет!

Ежели Вам по теме нечего говорить - не говорите, сделайте милось!

----------


## DEL

долго грузилось..
дизайн очень простенький, шрифт слишком крупноват
думаю стоит дорабатывать
некоторые разделы не грузяться - хотелось бы увидеть как реализована галлерея.
сайт-визитка из 4 страниц

----------


## Серый Волк

> долго грузилось..
> дизайн очень простенький, шрифт слишком крупноват
> думаю стоит дорабатывать
> некоторые разделы не грузяться - хотелось бы увидеть как реализована галлерея.
> сайт-визитка из 4 страниц


Спасибо!
Сайт действительно задуман как рекламный проект и не более того...

А что вы еще можете посоветовать по дизайну, что бы снизить "простоту"?

----------


## DEL

уменьшить шрифт, убрать серые тона..как то они не очень...добавить цвета (можно хотя бы в логосе) причем цветных элементов должно быть несколько - для "поддержки" и тем самым оживить немного сайт

и возможно уменьшить вес графики - не могу понять почему он так долго грузиться ....
шрифт там где Главная Услуги и пр.. заменить однозначно..напоминает конец 90-х годов
с четом пожеланий - проще все сделать заново 
если планируете что то глобальнон то возьмите какой нибудь готорый скрип для создания сайтов
если четырех страничный вариант устраивает то можно и ручками ..

----------


## Серый Волк

to DEL

Спасибо. Будем работать!

----------


## Botanig

> Как сделано оцените... А не мои материальные способности
> А уж за платным хостингом дело не станет!
> 
> Ежели Вам по теме нечего говорить - не говорите, сделайте милось!


Слушай, если ты такой умный, то нужно было в первом посте написать что оценивать?

----------


## zaycev

Прошу заценить мой блог http://money-wmz.msk.ru

----------

